# Грыжа L5-S1 и L4-L5



## nuzhnoff (6 Дек 2019)




----------



## La murr (7 Дек 2019)

@nuzhnoff, Владимир, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями 
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## nuzhnoff (7 Дек 2019)

Ну так ещё проще.
Имя_ Владимир
Полных лет_ 35
Место проживания_ Санкт-Петербург 
Род деятельности_ Работа на Тепловой электростанции. Работа связана высокой температурой шумом вибраций. Вредная работа. Единственный плюс работы много двигаешся , прямая противоположность работе в офисе.
Активность_Тягал железо в юности, потом перешёл только на турник, так как при работе с гирями стала побаливает спина. 
Также имел постоянно дело с тяжестями ( постоянные переезды, дача и т. д.) 
Вредные привычки_3 года не курю и не пью. До этого курил 15 лет ну и алкоголь умеренно употреблял. 
Вес 100 кг рост 184. Вес у меня в течении 10 лет болтается +-10 кг. Все просто как толлько слежу за питанием вес уходит, перестаю и он набирается. 
Семейное положение_ женат, трое детей. 
Жалобы_спина начала болеть лет 5-6 назад ещё когда была сидячая работа сменяющаяся командировкам в северные части страницы. Эти боли были не значительным. Первый раз я обратился к невролог года 2 назад. Он сделал рентген и сказал что это возрастной и что это с тобой теперь пожизненно. Дал рекомендации и отпустил. И теперь спина у меня схватывала с переодичностью раз в 2-3 месяца., иногда я брал больничный иногда нет. Делал пару раз иглоукалывание. Спину схватывала в основном при простуде или когда я перегружусь ( как физически так и эмоционально). И вот в последний раз её схватил по особому. 25 ноября я пришёл в ночную смену здоровым человеком, сел за пульт управления(недавно перевели на сидячую работу) а встать нормально уже не смог. Так я отмучался две ночные смены а на выходном когда понял что даже из машины это целая мука я решил что к невролог у не пойду а пойду сделаю МРТ(по совету генеколога жены). МРТ прилогаю. К концу дня я не мог встать без палки Болела поясница и отдовало в ноги. Вызвал врача на дом.Он прописал - дексаметазон и диклофинак внутри мышечной(по схеме) и сказал что судя по МРТ требуется ОПЕРАЦИЯ. На следующий день мне полегчало и я даже пошёл гулять на улицу(1 час). Далее в течении 3 дней мне значительно полегчало, но сидеть было не комфортно. Либо я гулял либо лежал на полу. 2 декабря был у терапевта в поликлинике, он мне прописал Найз после курса уколов и дал направление в НИИ Поленова. В Поленова я записан только на 13 декабря и поэтому решил съездить в НИИ Вредена к неврологу.  5 декабря был во Вредена. Невролог сказал, что это не операция и что нужно консервативное лечение и отправил в соседний кабинет, где мне распечатали бумажку с планом лечения и ценники. Ну вот и все принципе. Жду 13 декабря и мнения НИИ Поленова. И если оно будет прямо противоположное Вредена я не знаю чего делать.


----------



## nuzhnoff (7 Дек 2019)

Дополню тему вопросами:
1. Интересует мнение по поводу снимков и заключения, хотя-бы приблизительное. 
2.Как поступить, какую стратегию определить если мнения врачей в двух институтах будет прямо противоположным.


----------



## 32Ольга (7 Дек 2019)

@nuzhnoff, одно можно утверждать точно, если стало легче и нет расстройств тазовых функций и слабости в ногах, то можно полечиться консервативно


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Дек 2019)

nuzhnoff написал(а):


> Дополню тему вопросами:
> 1. Интересует мнение по поводу снимков и заключения, хотя-бы приблизительное.
> 2.Как поступить, какую стратегию определить если мнения врачей в двух институтах будет прямо противоположным.


Заключение есть. Стандартно. Грыжа есть. Болела левая нога?
Тему про показания к операции посмотрели?
Они ведь разные:
- неотложные
- плановые
- профилактические


----------



## nuzhnoff (8 Дек 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, добрый день! У меня примерно год назад появилось нечусьвительность кончиков пальчиком левой ноги, при посещении невролог сказал, что это от рабочих ботинок. Правда летом я был у остеопата, так после его манипуляций. чувствительность вернулась. Вообще при очередных обострения чувствуется не комфорт левой ноги. Тему про операции посмотрел и вроде как-бы и не нужно пока оперировать. Сегодня последний день приёма Найса, поэтому завтра можно будет сказать как я буду себя чувствовать без обезболивающих.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Дек 2019)

Посмотрим. Будет болеть, подберем препарат.


----------



## nuzhnoff (15 Дек 2019)

Всем добрый день. Ну вот потихонечку начинаются движения.  10 декабря съездил к мануальному терапевту Абелю АВ. Он. мне разъеснил по поводу нейрохирургов в целом(высказал свое мнение), и о моей ситуации. Сделал процедуру постановки позвоночник на свои места и сказал ждать неделю, а там уже видно будет. 13 декабря съездил в Поленова. Заключение врача : в операции на основании показаний МРТ оснований нету. Другой вопрос почему болит. Направил меня к участковому неврологу, чтобы тот выписал направления на обследования.
1. ЭНМГ нижних конечностей
2.Функциональные рентгенограммы пояснтчного отдела позвоночника.
Ну и повторная явка.  Конечно по ДМС все это я сделаю быстрее, но вот записаться на повторное посещение врача даже платно, удалось только на январь. Пугают такие временные промежутки.


----------

